# MMATS Pro Audio D1500.1 No reserve, 2 faceplates.



## DenaliXTC (May 8, 2011)

MMATS PRO AUDIO D1500.1 CLASS D AMPLIFIER NO RESERVE!! - eBay (item 330562429060 end time May-15-11 17:36:01 PDT)

includes 2 faceplates, perfect for adding some custom touches.


----------



## DenaliXTC (May 8, 2011)

less than a day left!


----------

